# Vape King Is Hiring...Again



## Stroodlepuff (29/2/16)

Hi Guys!

We have two fantastic opportunities for whoever wants to work in a Vape Shop.

We are currently looking for two enthusiast vapers to join our lineup.

Junior Store front sales positions for Fourways and Parkwood branch. Please email sharri@vapeking.co.za with your CV.

*What are we looking for:*


Enthusiastic individual - preferably a student
Responsible and punctual individual
Knowledge of Vaping from beginner to enthusiast
Extensive Coil building knowledge
Knowledge of mechanical and regulated devices
Self motivated and hard working individual
A flare for sales

*What the position entails:*


Assisting with walk in customers
Assisting with stock takes on a weekly basis
Reporting directly to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff (Fourways)

Reporting directly to @HappyCamper (Parkwood)
Ensuring customer satisfaction with their instore experiences
General cleanliness of the store
Enthusiasm and helpfulness when dealing with customers
Occasional coil building for customers
Occasional trouble shooting with devices
Ensuring testers are full and in alphabetical order at all times

*Payment Structure:*

To be Discussed during the interview process

Training will be provided on our inhouse systems, including point of sale, live help and reward points systems.


Please send your application in the form of a CV to sharri@vapeking.co.za



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/3/16)

Bump.


----------

